# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Κρίσεις πανικού, κατάθλιψη, ακηδία, φοβίες, κλπ - Πως έφτασα στη θεραπεία.

## tony_c2018

Ήταν μόνο μια στιγμή, μοναδική και τέλεια που με ανάγκασε να προχωρήσω σε κάποιες μικρές, πλην όμως ουσιαστικές αλλαγές που άλλαξαν τη ζωή μου ολοκληρωτικά. 
Πριν από αυτήν, υπήρξε μια άλλη στιγμή, είχα πέσει «τυχαία» πάνω σ' ένα βίντεο στο YouTube όπου κάποιος καλόγερος μιλούσε για την περίπτωση μου, για όλα εκείνα τα φοβερά ψυχολογικά που με ταλαιπωρούσαν κι έψαχνα απεγνωσμένα για μια λύση. Αργότερα έμαθα ότι ο καλόγερος αυτός, είναι Άγιος της ορθόδοξης εκκλησίας. Μέσα σ' όλα λοιπόν που έλεγε, κράτησα τούτο... «ξεκίνα να λες την ευχή (εννοούσε το Κύριε Ιησού Χριστέ Ελέησον Με), και μετά σιγά - σιγά, φτιάξε ένα μικρό κήπο, και θα δεις τα ψυχολογικά σου να υποχωρούν μέρα με την ημέρα». 
. . 
Έτσι κι έγινε, αλλά δεν είχα χώρο για κήπο, ή τουλάχιστον δεν ήταν έτοιμος. Έπρεπε να εργαστώ, από λίγο κάθε ημέρα, μια διαδικασία που με έβαλε να σκεφτώ μεθοδικά, για να καταφέρω να ξεπεράσω τα προβλήματα που αντιμετώπιζα και αυτά δεν ήταν μικρά. Είχα πέσει σε χρόνια κατάθλιψη και ακηδία, και κοντά σε όλα είχαν προστεθεί κρίσεις πανικού, δεν μπορούσα να κάνω την παραμικρή εργασία, αδιαφορούσα για όλα (και συνεχίζω ν' αδιαφορώ από μια άλλη οπτική τώρα). Με ποιο τρόπο όμως θα έφτανα στο σημείο να σκέφτομαι, αφού δεν ήθελα ή δεν μπορούσα να σκέφτομαι?? Την λύση στο πρόβλημα αυτό την έδωσε η ευχή. Ναι, μάλιστα, αυτή η μικρή ευχούλα που την βλέπεις και λες «σιγά τώρα!». 
Οκ... πάμε παρακάτω. 
Έψαξα λοιπόν και βρήκα μια γλάστρα, εκεί μέσα φύτεψα ένα σέλινο που το βρήκα κι αυτό κάπου. Κάθε μέρα πρωί και βράδυ, είχα αναλάβει ξαφνικά μια υποχρέωση! Έπρεπε να ποτίζω το φυτό... χαχα ... Χμμ... «σιγά τη σπουδαία δουλειά θα πει κάποιος ειρωνικά», αλλά πράγματι είναι πολύ σπουδαία για έναν άνθρωπο που υποφέρει από αυτές τις ασθένειες, που αδυνατεί να κάνει την παραμικρή εργασία. Να λοιπόν... είχε κινηθεί λίγο το μυαλό, λίγο το σώμα, και το μόνο που έμενε για την συνέχεια, ήταν να διατηρηθεί αυτή η νέα κατάσταση και πάλι σιγά - σιγά με υπομονή, επιμονή και μεθοδικότητα, να αυξηθεί ο χρόνος εργασίας στο μέγιστο δυνατό. 
Έχουν περάσει μερικά χρόνια από τότε, μα πάντοτε τα θυμάμαι σαν να είναι τώρα. 
. . 
Μέσα σ' εκείνη τη γλάστρα λοιπόν, είδα το θαύμα της φύσης ν' απλώνεται μπροστά στα έκπληκτα μάτια μου. Ο σπόρος του σέλινου είναι πολύ μικρός, λίγο μικρότερος από το κεφαλάκι μιας καρφίτσας. Πως μπορούσε λοιπόν αυτό το τόσο μικρό πραγματάκι να δημιουργεί ένα φυτό τεραστίων διαστάσεων σε σχέση με τον εαυτό του, και πως μπορούσε κάθε 10 ημέρες να παράγει νέα φύλλα και κλαδιά που «εγώ» τα έκοβα για τις σούπες μου?? Κι όμως μπορούσε!!! Αυτό το μικρούλι φυτό που δεν έχει μυαλό όπως θα λέγαμε, είχε το κουράγιο και την δύναμη να ξεκινά κάθε 10 ημέρες από την αρχή για να φτιάχνει μεγάλα και δυνατά φύλλα και κλαδιά που απλώς τα έτρωγα... Χμμ... μα αν έχει ένα φυτό τέτοια δύναμη μέσα του, πόση άραγε δύναμη μπορεί να έχει ένας άνθρωπος αν αποφασίσει απλώς ν' αντιδράσει στα προβλήματα του?? 
. . 
Ύστερα από αυτές τις πρώτες κινήσεις, του μυαλού και του σώματος, μου καρφώθηκε η ιδέα να σπουδάσω, αλλά αυτή η κατάσταση της υγείας που με είχε πάει 20 χρόνια πίσω στη ζωή, δεν μου επέτρεπε και πολλές επιλογές, ενώ στο μεταξύ είχαν έρθει κι άλλα προβλήματα υγείας, αυτή τη φορά όμως στην οικογένεια. Έπρεπε να φροντίζω για ένα επιπλέον άτομο, να ζω για δυο, να εργάζομαι για δυο, να μαγειρεύω και να πλένω, να δέχομαι τις προσβολές που δεν είναι και λίγες από το ηλικιωμένο άτομο που φροντίζω κι απ' τον καθένα που θα βρει κάτι να πει, απλά για να το πει και να γελάσει ή να χλευάσει τον πόνο του άλλου, και πάντα να βρίσκω λίγο χρόνο για το σέλινο... χαχα... 
. . 
Οκ... πάμε παρακάτω. 
Πέρασαν μερικά χρόνια έτσι... μόνο με τη δημιουργία του κήπου και με τη φροντίδα του ηλικιωμένου, αλλά στον ενδιάμεσο χρόνο έψαχνα για πιθανές λύσεις στο θέμα των σπουδών και τελικά βρήκα κάτι. 
Σήμερα είμαι στο δεύτερο έτος των σπουδών μου, προγραμματισμός και δίκτυα ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών, με ιδιαίτερη αγάπη και αφοσίωση για το πρώτο. Τρομερά δύσκολη ειδικότητα, ιδιαίτερα όταν δεν υπάρχει βοήθεια από ένα δάσκαλο, αλλά με τον καιρό βρέθηκε κι αυτή η άκρη που μου έδωσε ένα μικρό εφόδιο κι ενίοτε ένα σωσίβιο, όχι όμως και μια βάρκα σωτηρίας. Αυτήν έπρεπε να την φτιάξω μόνος μου, κι ως ένα βαθμό εκτιμώ ότι τα κατάφερα. Έχω ολοκληρώσει ήδη δυο γλώσσες που ουσιαστικά δεν τελειώνουν ποτέ, αλλά μιλώ για τα βασικά μαθήματα, κι έχω προχωρήσει στη δημιουργία των σχετικών project. 
Δυστυχώς για το σέλινο, ζει μόνο δυο χρόνια και ύστερα πεθαίνει. 
Τηρουμένων των αναλογιών, είμαι κι εγώ ένα σέλινο 96 ετών που αποφάσισε μια μέρα να ξεπεράσει τον εαυτό του, κι απλά να ζήσει ξεκινώντας από την αρχή. Εκτιμώ γι αυτό, ότι στα επόμενα 10 χρόνια (του διαδίκου συστήματος), θα είμαι έτοιμος να μπω και στην αγορά εργασίας, κι αν όλα πάνε καλά σε 100 χρόνια θα έχω φτάσει στην Ιθάκη μου.

----------


## zoipunx

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## elis

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## zoipunx

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## zoipunx

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## zoipunx

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## elis

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## zoipunx

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## elis

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## zoipunx

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## elis

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## elis

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## elis

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Ήταν μόνο μια στιγμή, μοναδική και τέλεια που με ανάγκασε να προχωρήσω σε κάποιες μικρές, πλην όμως ουσιαστικές αλλαγές που άλλαξαν τη ζωή μου ολοκληρωτικά. 
> Πριν από αυτήν, υπήρξε μια άλλη στιγμή, είχα πέσει «τυχαία» πάνω σ' ένα βίντεο στο YouTube όπου κάποιος καλόγερος μιλούσε για την περίπτωση μου, για όλα εκείνα τα φοβερά ψυχολογικά που με ταλαιπωρούσαν κι έψαχνα απεγνωσμένα για μια λύση. Αργότερα έμαθα ότι ο καλόγερος αυτός, είναι Άγιος της ορθόδοξης εκκλησίας. Μέσα σ' όλα λοιπόν που έλεγε, κράτησα τούτο... «ξεκίνα να λες την ευχή (εννοούσε το Κύριε Ιησού Χριστέ Ελέησον Με), και μετά σιγά - σιγά, φτιάξε ένα μικρό κήπο, και θα δεις τα ψυχολογικά σου να υποχωρούν μέρα με την ημέρα». 
> . . 
> Έτσι κι έγινε, αλλά δεν είχα χώρο για κήπο, ή τουλάχιστον δεν ήταν έτοιμος. Έπρεπε να εργαστώ, από λίγο κάθε ημέρα, μια διαδικασία που με έβαλε να σκεφτώ μεθοδικά, για να καταφέρω να ξεπεράσω τα προβλήματα που αντιμετώπιζα και αυτά δεν ήταν μικρά. Είχα πέσει σε χρόνια κατάθλιψη και ακηδία, και κοντά σε όλα είχαν προστεθεί κρίσεις πανικού, δεν μπορούσα να κάνω την παραμικρή εργασία, αδιαφορούσα για όλα (και συνεχίζω ν' αδιαφορώ από μια άλλη οπτική τώρα). Με ποιο τρόπο όμως θα έφτανα στο σημείο να σκέφτομαι, αφού δεν ήθελα ή δεν μπορούσα να σκέφτομαι?? Την λύση στο πρόβλημα αυτό την έδωσε η ευχή. Ναι, μάλιστα, αυτή η μικρή ευχούλα που την βλέπεις και λες «σιγά τώρα!». 
> Οκ... πάμε παρακάτω. 
> Έψαξα λοιπόν και βρήκα μια γλάστρα, εκεί μέσα φύτεψα ένα σέλινο που το βρήκα κι αυτό κάπου. Κάθε μέρα πρωί και βράδυ, είχα αναλάβει ξαφνικά μια υποχρέωση! Έπρεπε να ποτίζω το φυτό... χαχα ... Χμμ... «σιγά τη σπουδαία δουλειά θα πει κάποιος ειρωνικά», αλλά πράγματι είναι πολύ σπουδαία για έναν άνθρωπο που υποφέρει από αυτές τις ασθένειες, που αδυνατεί να κάνει την παραμικρή εργασία. Να λοιπόν... είχε κινηθεί λίγο το μυαλό, λίγο το σώμα, και το μόνο που έμενε για την συνέχεια, ήταν να διατηρηθεί αυτή η νέα κατάσταση και πάλι σιγά - σιγά με υπομονή, επιμονή και μεθοδικότητα, να αυξηθεί ο χρόνος εργασίας στο μέγιστο δυνατό. 
> Έχουν περάσει μερικά χρόνια από τότε, μα πάντοτε τα θυμάμαι σαν να είναι τώρα. 
> . . 
> Μέσα σ' εκείνη τη γλάστρα λοιπόν, είδα το θαύμα της φύσης ν' απλώνεται μπροστά στα έκπληκτα μάτια μου. Ο σπόρος του σέλινου είναι πολύ μικρός, λίγο μικρότερος από το κεφαλάκι μιας καρφίτσας. Πως μπορούσε λοιπόν αυτό το τόσο μικρό πραγματάκι να δημιουργεί ένα φυτό τεραστίων διαστάσεων σε σχέση με τον εαυτό του, και πως μπορούσε κάθε 10 ημέρες να παράγει νέα φύλλα και κλαδιά που «εγώ» τα έκοβα για τις σούπες μου?? Κι όμως μπορούσε!!! Αυτό το μικρούλι φυτό που δεν έχει μυαλό όπως θα λέγαμε, είχε το κουράγιο και την δύναμη να ξεκινά κάθε 10 ημέρες από την αρχή για να φτιάχνει μεγάλα και δυνατά φύλλα και κλαδιά που απλώς τα έτρωγα... Χμμ... μα αν έχει ένα φυτό τέτοια δύναμη μέσα του, πόση άραγε δύναμη μπορεί να έχει ένας άνθρωπος αν αποφασίσει απλώς ν' αντιδράσει στα προβλήματα του?? 
> ...


Πολύ ωραίο παράδειγμα tony.

----------


## zoipunx

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## elis

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## tony_c2018

> Πολύ ωραίο παράδειγμα tony.


 Σ' ευχαριστώ Κασσάνδρα! 

Ελπίζω να βοηθήσει κάποιους συνανθρώπους μας.

----------


## oeo

> Ελπίζω να βοηθήσει κάποιους συνανθρώπους μας.


Ωραίο κείμενο.Πόσο χρονών είσαι?

----------


## karamela_09

Με συγκινησες!Μακαρι ολοι να βρουμε την δυναμη μεσα μας!
Οτι καλυτερο σου ευχομαι!!!

----------


## tony_c2018

> Με συγκινησες!Μακαρι ολοι να βρουμε την δυναμη μεσα μας!
> Οτι καλυτερο σου ευχομαι!!!


Η δύναμη βρίσκεται στον Ιησού Χριστό, κι ας λένε οι άθεοι ότι θέλουν, υπήρξα άθεος για μια 20ετία και το ξέρω καλά. Απ' την στιγμή που θα στραφείς σ' αυτόν και θα ζητήσεις βοήθεια, περίμενε και θα δεις τη ζωή σου ν' αλλάζει. Όχι, δεν θα δεις τον Χριστό, είναι τόσο ήσυχος και τόσο ταπεινός που δεν θα κάνει τη ζωή σου άνω-κάτω. Θα δεις όμως τ' αποτελέσματα της παρουσίας του, κι όσο εσύ επιμένεις να τον επικαλείσαι, τόσο κι εκείνος θα έρχεται προς εσένα. Αλλά μην προσπαθήσεις ν' αποδείξεις την ύπαρξη του, με λογικά επιχειρήματα ή με την επιστήμη των ανθρώπων, αυτό το λάθος κάνουν οι άθεοι, νομίζουν ότι μπορούν να τον βάλουν στο μικροσκόπιο, αλλά ξεχνούν μια βασική αρχή της επιστήμης που επικαλούνται, ότι ο παρατηρητής μπορεί να επηρεάζει το παρατηρούμενο. Και στην περίπτωση του θεού, ο παρατηρούμενος είναι πιότερο λογικός απ' τον παρατηρητή, δεν μπαίνει σε φόρμες κι ούτε μπορείς να τον ξεγελάσεις. Αν τον απορρίπτεις εσύ, σε απορρίπτει κι εκείνος πριν από σένα. Με ποιον τρόπο λοιπόν θα τον βάλεις στο μικροσκόπιο.; Εάν όμως τον δεχτείς, εκείνος είναι στην πόρτα και σου χτυπάει, κι όταν εσύ ανοίξεις την πόρτα της καρδιά σου σ' αυτόν, τι έχεις να φοβηθείς.; Τότε, ούτε τα ψυχολογικά, ούτε οι αρρώστιες, ούτε η κακία των ανθρώπων μπορεί να σε βλάψει, ούτε κανείς. Κι αν θυμάσαι να του λες «σ' ευχαριστώ!», εκεί να δεις αλλαγές! 
Ψάξε... κι όποιος ψάχνει βρίσκει! 
-1-
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLfbwwDndUk
-2- 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaA8a0NJBhI

----------


## tony_c2018

> Ωραίο κείμενο.Πόσο χρονών είσαι?


 Όσο λέει ο γρίφος, λύσε τον γρίφο και θα σου φύγει η απορία.

----------


## marouli66

μπραβο σου τα εχεις καταφερει τελειαααα....
αμα σου πω οτι ειχες μεγαλη βοηθεια οχι μονο απο την ευχη που ειναι σουπερ δυνατη και ευλογημένη αλλα καιν απο τον ιδιο τον Αγιο?
και εγω σε αυτους πιστεψα και σωθηκα......
η δυναμη του Ιησου Χριστου και των αγιων που δρουν δια μεσω αυτου ειναι τεραστια και μπορει να θεραπευσει πολλα προβληματα ακομη και καρκινο.......μεχρι και ανθρωπο εχω δει να ανασταινει αρκει να πιστευεις........
ειναι πολυ ωφέλιμο για τον ανθρωπο να στραφει στον Χριστο μας, να λεει αυτη την τοσο δυνατη ευχη που ελαχιστοι εχουν κατανοησει τη δυναμη της και να εχει εναν Αγιο προστατη.....
εμενα με βοηθησε παρα πολυ παρακαλωντας συνεχως και επι χρονια να βρω μια λυση στα χρονια προβληματα αγχους που ειχα......δεν ηθελα ομως καποιο θαυμα (γιατι εχει γινει και αυτο σε ατομο με ψυχολογικα).......ζητησα να βρω εναν τροπο να κουμανταρω τον εαυτο μου και να βρω την Αληθεια.....
Ο Ιησους ειναι η οδος στην αληθεια και η αληθεια σωζει.......
ειναι κριμα οι ανθρωποι να ζουν μακρια Του και να περιμενουν με δικες τους δυναμεις να γινουν καλα........
παιδια χρειαζομαστε ανωτερη βοηθεια σε προβληματα φαινομενικα αλυτα, πολυ πιστη και πολυ προσευχη και ολα λυνονται.....μα ολα
''γρηγορειτε και προσευχεσθε''

----------


## oeo

> Όσο λέει ο γρίφος, λύσε τον γρίφο και θα σου φύγει η απορία.


96 μειον 33 που πεθανε ο εβραιος=63

----------


## tony_c2018

> μπραβο σου τα εχεις καταφερει τελειαααα....
> αμα σου πω οτι ειχες μεγαλη βοηθεια οχι μονο απο την ευχη που ειναι σουπερ δυνατη και ευλογημένη αλλα καιν απο τον ιδιο τον Αγιο?



Τίποτα δεν έχω καταφέρει, ότι έγινε, έγινε με τη χάρη του θεού. 
Ο Άγιος Πορφύριος ήταν στο βίντεο. 
Τον είχα συμπτωματικά και σε μια χάρτινη φωτογραφία στη βιβλιοθήκη μου, χωρίς να τον ξέρω. 
Μερικές φορές εκεί στη γωνιά της βιβλιοθήκης ευωδιάζει, ειδικά όταν πάω για προσευχή κάτι γίνεται και μερικές φορές τρόμαζα στην αρχή αλλά οκ. 




> εμενα με βοηθησε παρα πολυ παρακαλωντας συνεχως και επι χρονια να βρω μια λυση στα χρονια προβληματα αγχους που ειχα......





Δεν ξέρω για σένα, σ' εμένα οι αλλαγές έγιναν πολύ γρήγορα. Απ' τη στιγμή που ζήτησα βοήθεια, μέσα σε λίγες μέρες ξεκίνησαν να έρχονται διάφορες πληροφορίες μπροστά μου, κι απλώς ακολουθούσα. 
Πχ σερφάριζα στο ιντερνέτ σε κάτι άσχετα πράγματα και ξαφνικά είδα στα υποψήφια επόμενα βίντεο κάποιο που μιλούσε για τη ζωή του Αγίου, το κλικάρισα κι από εκεί και μετά ήρθε το επόμενο (είδα μερικά αν θυμάμαι καλά). Μετά ήρθε κι αυτό που έλεγε για την κατάθλιψη και ότι έπρεπε να κάνω έναν κήπο. Δεν είχα ιδέα από κήπους, κι όπου ρώτησα ο καθένας έλεγε το μακρύ του και το κοντό του. Τελικά μια φωνή είπε «βάλε τα όπως σου αρέσει και θα φυτρώσουν», κι έτσι έκανα. Αλλά από εκείνη την εποχή κόπηκαν τελείως και οι κρίσεις πανικού και οι φοβίες και όλα.

----------


## tony_c2018

> 96 μειον 33 που πεθανε ο εβραιος=63


 Σε λίγο καιρό θα σου φύγει το χαμόγελο.

----------


## elis

Το ξερω απο πριν εμφανιστεισ εδω μεσα εσυ οποιοσ κι αν εισαι

----------


## elis

Επισησ εγω πρεπει να φυγω απο εδω που ειμαι και μου πηραν τα λεφτα εχεισ καμια ιδεα τι να κανω

----------


## ioannis2

Τονυ2018, έχεις οικογένεια, παιδιά, εγγόνια, γυναίκα?
Αν κατάλαβα καλά είσαι πάνω από 90 ετών?

----------


## marouli66

> Τίποτα δεν έχω καταφέρει, ότι έγινε, έγινε με τη χάρη του θεού. 
> Ο Άγιος Πορφύριος ήταν στο βίντεο. 
> Τον είχα συμπτωματικά και σε μια χάρτινη φωτογραφία στη βιβλιοθήκη μου, χωρίς να τον ξέρω. 
> Μερικές φορές εκεί στη γωνιά της βιβλιοθήκης ευωδιάζει, ειδικά όταν πάω για προσευχή κάτι γίνεται και μερικές φορές τρόμαζα στην αρχή αλλά οκ. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω για σένα, σ' εμένα οι αλλαγές έγιναν πολύ γρήγορα. Απ' τη στιγμή που ζήτησα βοήθεια, μέσα σε λίγες μέρες ξεκίνησαν να έρχονται διάφορες πληροφορίες μπροστά μου, κι απλώς ακολουθούσα. 
> Πχ σερφάριζα στο ιντερνέτ σε κάτι άσχετα πράγματα και ξαφνικά είδα στα υποψήφια επόμενα βίντεο κάποιο που μιλούσε για τη ζωή του Αγίου, το κλικάρισα κι από εκεί και μετά ήρθε το επόμενο (είδα μερικά αν θυμάμαι καλά). Μετά ήρθε κι αυτό που έλεγε για την κατάθλιψη και ότι έπρεπε να κάνω έναν κήπο. Δεν είχα ιδέα από κήπους, κι όπου ρώτησα ο καθένας έλεγε το μακρύ του και το κοντό του. Τελικά μια φωνή είπε «βάλε τα όπως σου αρέσει και θα φυτρώσουν», κι έτσι έκανα. Αλλά από εκείνη την εποχή κόπηκαν τελείως και οι κρίσεις πανικού και οι φοβίες και όλα.


εμενα ηταν λιγο διαφορετικη περιπτωση και δεν γινοταν ευκολα να ερθει αμεσως......δεν ημουν ακομη ετοιμη και επισης ειχα επηρεαστεί απο την εκκλησια που παρουσιαζει τον Ιησου ως κριτη και τιμωρο αν δεν εξομολογησε....ομως εγω ειχα παει σε εναν παπα και αυτος ο διεστραμμενος μου την επεσε, απο τοτε απομακρυνθηκα παλι απο την εκκλησια και φυσικα απο τον Ιησου Χριστου......μολις ομως καταλαβα οτι ο Ιησους καμια σχεση δεν εχει με εκκλησιες, τιμωριες κλπ αλλα ηρθε για να μας σωσει αν πιστεψουμε σε αυτον........ειχα πολλες ιδεοληψιες λοιπον που δεν με αφηναν να αφεθω σαυτον πληρως τωρα ομως που τα διαβεβαιωσα ολα αυτα και καταλαβα την Αληθεια για το προσωπο Του αμεσως και γω θεραπεύτηκα

----------


## tony_c2018

> εμενα ηταν λιγο διαφορετικη περιπτωση και δεν γινοταν ευκολα να ερθει αμεσως......δεν ημουν ακομη ετοιμη και επισης ειχα επηρεαστεί απο την εκκλησια που παρουσιαζει τον Ιησου ως κριτη και τιμωρο αν δεν εξομολογησε....ομως εγω ειχα παει σε εναν παπα και αυτος ο διεστραμμενος μου την επεσε, απο τοτε απομακρυνθηκα παλι απο την εκκλησια και φυσικα απο τον Ιησου Χριστου......μολις ομως καταλαβα οτι ο Ιησους καμια σχεση δεν εχει με εκκλησιες, τιμωριες κλπ αλλα ηρθε για να μας σωσει αν πιστεψουμε σε αυτον........ειχα πολλες ιδεοληψιες λοιπον που δεν με αφηναν να αφεθω σαυτον πληρως τωρα ομως που τα διαβεβαιωσα ολα αυτα και καταλαβα την Αληθεια για το προσωπο Του αμεσως και γω θεραπεύτηκα


 Αυτό το ίδιο έχουν πάθει αρκετοί χριστιανοί που έχω γνωρίσει και μετά καταλήγουν άθεοι, αλλά και οι άθεοι έχουν τα δικά τους θεματάκια που δεν είναι του παρόντος.  
Βρες λίγο χρόνο για να δεις αυτή την ομιλία... έστω και με διαλείμματα θα σε βοηθήσει.

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgiGeVqFFLQ

----------


## marouli66

α σευχαριστω παρα πολυ........
η σημερινη εκκλησια προσπαθει να μας απομακρυνει απο τον Θεο γιαυτο και καταντησαμε ετσι.......
πριν πολλες χιλιαδες χρονια ενας σοφος ειχε πει οτι θα υπαρχει καιρος που ο ευσεβης θα θεωρειται τρελος και ο ασεβης σοφος, τοτε θα ερθουν τα αισχατα χρονια.........
μακαρι ολοι να αρχισουμε να πιστευουμε μπας και σωθουμε

----------


## tony_c2018

> μακαρι ολοι να αρχισουμε να πιστευουμε μπας και σωθουμε


 Δεν χρειάζεται να πιστέψουν όλοι για να πιστέψουμε κι εμείς... ο κάθε άνθρωπος είναι υπεύθυνος για τον εαυτό του και μόνο. Τι κάνουν οι άλλοι δεν πρέπει να σ' αφορά κι ούτε να γίνεται εμπόδιο, ή δικαιολογία για το τι θα κάνεις εσύ. Η σχέση του ανθρώπου με τον θεό είναι προσωπική σχέση κι όχι συλλογική. Μόνο η κοινή προσευχή στην εκκλησία είναι συλλογική σχέση, αλλά ακόμα κι αυτή δεν εξασφαλίζει μια καλύτερη θέση στον παράδεισο αν δεν υπάρχει προσωπικός αγώνας.  Όσο για τους παπάδες, έχει φροντίσει η θεία χάρη και γι αυτό, κι έτσι είτε πας σε άγιο παπά είτε πας σε ανάξιο παπά, την δουλειά σου θα την κάνεις.

----------


## tony_c2018

> Τονυ2018, έχεις οικογένεια, παιδιά, εγγόνια, γυναίκα?
> Αν κατάλαβα καλά είσαι πάνω από 90 ετών?


 Δεν ξέρω τι έχεις καταλάβει και δεν με αφορά, μάλλον κατάλαβες ότι ήθελες να καταλάβεις, αλλά αυτό εξακολουθεί να είναι δικό σου θέμα. Τι είμαι και τι όχι είναι δικό μου θέμα .

----------


## elis

Τοννι το φορουμ ειναι για φτωχουσ αν εισαι πλουσιοσ δεν κανει να εισαι εδω δεν ξερεισ τουσ ανθρωπουσ και δεν καταλαβαινεισ τι λεμε

----------


## elis

Δεν πηγεσ στρατο

----------


## elis

Οπωσ εγω δεν μπορω να παω κηφισια ουτε εσυ δικαιουσαι να εισαι εδω

----------


## elis

Να στο πω απλα να το καταλαβεισ κι ο πρωθυπουργοσ να εισαι εγω δεν κουνιεμαι απο εδω μονο η ευπ με κουναει απο εδω

----------


## ioannis2

> Δεν ξέρω τι έχεις καταλάβει και δεν με αφορά, μάλλον κατάλαβες ότι ήθελες να καταλάβεις, αλλά αυτό εξακολουθεί να είναι δικό σου θέμα. Τι είμαι και τι όχι είναι δικό μου θέμα .


Ωχ βρε τι έπαθα! Για άλλη μια φορά παρεξηγιέμαι με τους άλλους. Γι αυτό και είχα θεματα με διάφορους (έχω γράψει στο το Σκέφτεστε). 
Εσύ που είσαι πιο βαθιά στη θρησκεία πες μου πως να ξεπεράσω αυτό μου το θέμα?

----------


## tony_c2018

> Ωχ βρε τι έπαθα! Για άλλη μια φορά παρεξηγιέμαι με τους άλλους. Γι αυτό και είχα θεματα με διάφορους (έχω γράψει στο το Σκέφτεστε). 
> Εσύ που είσαι πιο βαθιά στη θρησκεία πες μου πως να ξεπεράσω αυτό μου το θέμα?


Ποιο είναι το θέμα.; 
Δώσε περισσότερα στοιχεία για το θέμα που σ' απασχολεί κι αν μπορώ θα σου απαντήσω.

----------


## tony_c2018

> Δεν πηγεσ στρατο


 Παραμιλάς... 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlErcNY-VjQ

----------


## elis

Που υπηρετησεσ τι εισαι

----------


## elis

Μιση θητεια στρατονομοσ μιση βατραχοσ μονο οι παλιοι στρατηγοι ξεραν τη δουλεια οι καινουριοι τουσ βγαζουν ολουσ φλωρουσ διαμαρτυροταν ο κοσμοσ γτ ειμασταν κωλοπαιδα αλλα αυτοι πολεμανε κανετε χαρη στον κοσμο κ χαλατε το στρατο

----------


## elis

Αμα εισαι αστυνομικοσ εισαι ανεκπαιδευτοσ να ξερεισ

----------


## tony_c2018

> Που υπηρετησεσ τι εισαι


 Μείνε με την απορία σου, ή βγάλε τα δικά σου συμπεράσματα, έτσι κι αλλιώς έχεις ταλέντο σ' αυτό. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aw3XArypIvw

----------


## elis

Αδερφε ο πρωθυπουργοσ με αυτα που σασ ειπε σασ ανθεληνισε δεν ειστε ελληνεσ πλεον κι ειμαι ο μοναδικοσ που εμεινα ελληνασ οι υπολοιποι δεν ειστε δουλευω για το στρατο

----------


## elis

Αμα εχεισ εξουσια η λεφτα ψαξε τον στρατηγο ανεμο και ρωτα για πιο λογο γινονται αυτα εγω ηθελα δουλεια βρηκα δουλεια ο πρωθυπουργοσ γτ τουσ ανακατεψε ολουσ και βαζω εγω τωρα τη ζωη μου κατι παιζει που δεν το ξερω

----------


## marouli66

εχεις μεγαλο δικιο οτι δενν μπορουμε να τους σωσουμε ολους......
δυστυχως μπηκα εδω ξανα μετα απο καιρο να πω καποια πραγματα για τη θεραπεια μου και ολοι ειναι βυθισμενη στον υπνο τον βαθυ, δλδ στην ψευδαισθηση της ασθενειας τους.....αλλα οπως ειπε και ο Χριστος οποιος εχει αυτια ας ακουσει (και δεν εννοουσε τα αισθητηριακα αλλα τα πνευματικα)
επισης οντως στον παπα που εξομολογηθηκα αν και αναξιος για αυτη τη δουλεια μετα την διαδικασια αισθανθηκα απιστευτη ευφορια και γαληνη μονο και μονο γιατι ειχε το πετραχειλι.......αλλα δεν νομιζω να ξαναπαω για εξομολογηση παρα μονο τυπικα και με τον δικο μου τροπο........

----------


## tony_c2018

> εχεις μεγαλο δικιο οτι δενν μπορουμε να τους σωσουμε ολους......
> δυστυχως μπηκα εδω ξανα μετα απο καιρο να πω καποια πραγματα για τη θεραπεια μου και ολοι ειναι βυθισμενη στον υπνο τον βαθυ, δλδ στην ψευδαισθηση της ασθενειας τους.....αλλα οπως ειπε και ο Χριστος οποιος εχει αυτια ας ακουσει (και δεν εννοουσε τα αισθητηριακα αλλα τα πνευματικα)


Μην ασχολείσαι με το τι κάνουν οι άλλοι, δεν θα σε ωφελήσει σε τίποτα, και βασικά ακολούθα την εντολή του Ιησού «μην κρίνεις», κι όποτε το θυμάσαι κάνε και για τους άλλους μια προσευχή. Ειδικά αν νομίζεις ότι κάποιος σου έχει κάνει κακό, κάνε γι αυτόν μια προσευχή, και θα δεις σε λίγο καιρό πόσο όμορφα θα νιώθεις μέσα σου.





> επισης οντως στον παπα που εξομολογηθηκα αν και αναξιος για αυτη τη δουλεια μετα την διαδικασια αισθανθηκα απιστευτη ευφορια και γαληνη μονο και μονο γιατι ειχε το πετραχειλι.......αλλα δεν νομιζω να ξαναπαω για εξομολογηση παρα μονο τυπικα και με τον δικο μου τροπο........


Στην εκκλησία δεν υπάρχει «δικός μου» και «δικός σου» τρόπος. Ο τρόπος είναι ένας, και είναι κοινός για όλους. Αν ακολουθήσεις τον «δικό σου τρόπο», έχεις ξεφύγει από τον τρόπο της εκκλησίας.
Αυτό το παθαίνεις επειδή κρίνεις τον παπά και τον κάθε παπά με τα δικά σου μέτρα. Άσε τον θεό να κρίνει, εκείνος ξέρει καλύτερα γιατί επέτρεψε στον καθένα να είναι εκεί που είναι, και στην πραγματικότητα δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις τι είναι ο άλλος. Οι άγιοι δεν είναι μόνο στα μοναστήρια, όπως κι ο θεός δεν είναι μόνο στο άγιο όρος, είναι παντού. Έτσι, υπάρχουν και άγιοι άνθρωποι μέσα στις πόλεις, μπορεί Πχ ο γείτονας σου να είναι ένας τέτοιος κι εσύ να μην το ξέρεις.

Παρατήρησε ότι την ώρα που λες την ευχή, δηλαδή το «Κύριε Ιησού Χριστέ Ελέησον Με», έρχονται στο μυαλό σου σκέψεις άλλες, τι έκανες, τι είπες, τι σου είπαν κλπ. Όλα αυτά λέγονται «προσβολές». Αν εσύ ακολουθήσεις τις σκέψεις αυτές, αυτομάτως έχεις παρατήσει την προσευχή προς τον Ιησού. Κι ενώ Πχ κρατάς στο χέρι σου το κομποσκοίνι, το μυαλό σου δεν βρίσκεται στον Ιησού, αλλά ταξιδεύει αλλού... Να το προσέξεις αυτό.

Και στον πνευματικό σου, να βρεις κάποιον που σ' αναπαύει ο χαρακτήρας του, και να πηγαίνεις.
Παρατήρησε κι εδώ, ότι όταν χρειάζεται να πας για εξομολόγηση, έρχονται σκέψεις διάφορες και σε βασανίζουν, κι αρχίζεις μαζί τους μια εσωτερική συζήτηση, και έρχονται στο λογισμό σου επιχειρήματα που σε πείθουν να μην πας. Μόνο αυτό να σκεφτείς, βλέπεις ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Μην αφήνεις το λογισμό να σε παρασέρνει, γιατί πίσω από τον λογισμό είναι εκείνος που σπέρνει τέτοιους λογισμούς, για να σε κάνει ν' απομακρυνθείς από τον Ιησού.
Πάρε τώρα αυτό το παράδειγμα, και δες όταν έχεις ραντεβού Πχ με τον ψυχολόγο, τι είδους λογισμούς έχεις και τι σου λένε να κάνεις. «Αα, αυτός είναι καλός γιατρός, δεν είναι σαν τον παπά της ενορίας μου που είναι ανάξιος, κλπ».

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMGhxqj_Aic

----------


## elis

Τοννι αν δεν εχεισ εξουσια εισαι μεγαλο αλανι και σε αγαπαω οτι κι αν πεισ παντα θα σε αγαπαω

----------


## elis

Με την βοηθεια του θεου τεκνα μου

----------


## tony_c2018

> Να στο πω απλα να το καταλαβεισ κι ο πρωθυπουργοσ να εισαι εγω δεν κουνιεμαι απο εδω μονο η ευπ με κουναει απο εδω



Έτσι εξηγούνται πολλά παράξενα στο forum 


Δουλεύεις για την «εξουσία»... γι αυτό δεν σε πετάνε έξω.

----------


## elis

Τοννι φιλε πολεμαω και τουσ ενημερωνω οτι μου λενε λεω αληθεια αυτο που καταλαβαινω δεν ξερω ποια ειναι η αληθεια ακριβωσ κι αν πολεμανε ολοι η μονο εγω μαλλον μονο εγω πολεμαω

----------


## elis

Μπορει να πολεμανε και ολοι δεν ξερω

----------


## elis

Δουλευω απλα δεν εχω εξουσια δε με πετανε γτ καταλαβαν οτι κατι παιζει

----------


## elis

Στρατιωτησ συνταξιουχοσ ειμαι συνταξιουχοσ απο αγροτησ οχι απο στρατο αλλα ειπα να την κανω την εξυπηρετηση αφου θελανε

----------


## elis

Τελικα ομωσ εβαλα τη ζωη μου δε μ αρεσε που την εβαλα να ξερεισ

----------


## elis

Μπορει να θελουν μονο εμενα δεν ξερω μπορει να πολεμανε ολοι παλι δεν ξερω

----------


## tony_c2018

> Να στο πω απλα να το καταλαβεισ κι ο πρωθυπουργοσ να εισαι εγω δεν κουνιεμαι απο εδω μονο η ευπ με κουναει απο εδω


 


> Έτσι εξηγούνται πολλά παράξενα στο forum 
> Δουλεύεις για την «εξουσία»... γι αυτό δεν σε πετάνε έξω.


 Εντοπίστηκε... χρήσιμος ηλίθιος

----------


## elis

Κατι τετοιο

----------


## elis

Εγω ειμαι πορωμενοσ με τη δουλεια οχι με την εξουσια κ τα λεφτα

----------


## marouli66

ρε συ τονι ο κοσμος αυτος απο την αρχη της δημιουργιας του εχει την αμαρτια στο τσεπακι......πχ τρωμε ζωα, αν βοηθαμε πολυ μας την φερνουν.......κλπ.......δλδ πχ εγω γενικα θελω να βοηθησω πολλες φορες και μετα τρωω τα μουρτα μου απο την εκμετάλλευση και το πριξιμο........οποτε αναγκαστικα θα πω αθωα ψεματα........δεν γινεται να αποφυγεις την αμαρτια σε αυτο τον κοσμο......ασε που θα σε φανε λαχανο........αρα σε αυτο τον κοσμο η αμαρτια ειναι το θεμελειο του οτι και να κανεις δεν ξεφευγεις.......
δεν ξερω αν εχεις διαβασει ενα πολυ σοφο εδαφιο με λογια του Ιησου στο οποιο λεει ''αν νηστεψεις αμαρτανεις προς τον εαυτο σου, αν βοηθησεις καποιον θα βλαψεις το πνευμα σου''........πολυ σοφο.........γιαυτο καποιοι την κανουν και γινονται μοναχοι...........

----------


## tony_c2018

> ρε συ τονι ο κοσμος αυτος απο την αρχη της δημιουργιας του εχει την αμαρτια στο τσεπακι......πχ τρωμε ζωα, αν βοηθαμε πολυ μας την φερνουν.......κλπ.......δλδ πχ εγω γενικα θελω να βοηθησω πολλες φορες και μετα τρωω τα μουρτα μου απο την εκμετάλλευση και το πριξιμο........οποτε αναγκαστικα θα πω αθωα ψεματα........δεν γινεται να αποφυγεις την αμαρτια σε αυτο τον κοσμο......ασε που θα σε φανε λαχανο........αρα σε αυτο τον κοσμο η αμαρτια ειναι το θεμελειο του οτι και να κανεις δεν ξεφευγεις.......
> δεν ξερω αν εχεις διαβασει ενα πολυ σοφο εδαφιο με λογια του Ιησου στο οποιο λεει ''αν νηστεψεις αμαρτανεις προς τον εαυτο σου, αν βοηθησεις καποιον θα βλαψεις το πνευμα σου''........πολυ σοφο.........γιαυτο καποιοι την κανουν και γινονται μοναχοι...........


 Όταν η εκκλησία μιλάει για βοήθεια προς τον συνάνθρωπο δεν εννοεί το απόλυτο δόσιμο, αλλά την βοήθεια με πνεύμα διακρίσεως. Αυτή είναι και η μεγαλύτερη αρετή, η διάκριση. Η αγάπη, δεν είναι αρετή, είναι ιδιότητα του θεού, την οποία προσπαθούμε να φτάσουμε μέχρι του σημείου μιας αρετής. Αντίθετα προς αυτήν (την διάκριση), η μεγαλύτερη αμαρτία είναι η υπερηφάνεια, επειδή από αυτήν γεννιόνται όλες οι άλλες αμαρτίες.  

Αφού έχεις διαβάσει τέτοια πράγματα, σε εδάφιο με λόγια του Ιησού όπως ισχυρίζεσαι, γράψε και το εδάφιο για να μορφωθώ κι εγώ.

----------


## elis

Τοννι εγω ειμαι αρχαιοσ ελληνασ μαλλον

----------


## tony_c2018

> Τοννι εγω ειμαι αρχαιοσ ελληνασ μαλλον


Οι αρχαίοι είχανε μυαλό χωρίς να έχουνε πτυχία 
Εσύ που έχεις τα πτυχία σ' έχει φάει η μαλακία

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkCPuRqqs2Y

----------


## elis

Καλα κι εγω μη νομιζεισ για να την βγαλω τη σχολη δεκα χρονια εκανα δουλευα καθομουν λιγο διαβαζα τετοια

----------


## Ορέστης

Δεν καταλαβα που εφτιαξε τον κηπο.

----------


## tony_c2018

> Δεν καταλαβα που εφτιαξε τον κηπο.


 Πάνω στην ταράτσα του Elis ... μαζί το φτιάξαμε

----------


## elis

Τοννι φιλε ωραιοσ ο κηποσ αλλα θα φυγω θα παω αμερικη

----------


## elis

Θα με ανακρινουν κλπ στην αμερικη θα παω

----------


## elis

Δε θα μπορω να ζησω εκει κ μαλλον θελουν να το ξανακανουν στην αμερικη ειναι παλαβοι οι ανθρωποι

----------


## elis

Η πρακτορασ του εφ μπι αι που ηθελε να κανει την εξυπνη ειδε τι ειναι ελλαδα και κλαιει ολη μερα

----------


## elis

Το εκατομυριο αυτη το βαλε κι αμεσωσ σημανε συναγερμοσ παντου τα σχεδια ανετα τα κλεβανε χωρισ να παρει χαμπαρι κανεισ τιποτα αλλα επειδη ημουν σκουπιδι ειπε να κανει τη μαλακια τησ οπωσ βλεπεισ σασ εχει φαει η μαλακια παντου γι αυτο ηθελα η κορη μου να εχει μυαλο

----------


## elis

Το εκατομυριο θα το παρει η κορη μου κι οι φιλεσ τησ αν δε θελουν να κανω τα ιδια στην αμερικη

----------


## elis

Γι αυτο γραφουν ολη μερα οι μαλακισμενεσ στα περιοδικα γτ κρινεται απο την εμφανιση κι εγω την εμφανιση την φτιαχνω αρα ειναι αιτια πολεμου

----------


## elis

Για να ξερεισ την ιστορια του παππου μπινελικια και ολα γινονται τιποτα αλλο δεν ακουγα κι εγινα εκατομυριουχοσ και φυσικα δεν το δεχονται και γινεται πολεμοσ το εκατομυριο μπορει να μου το πηραν

----------


## elis

Εγινε πολεμοσ μεσα εξω και παντου ο παππουσ ειναι στρατιωτησ

----------


## marouli66

> Όταν η εκκλησία μιλάει για βοήθεια προς τον συνάνθρωπο δεν εννοεί το απόλυτο δόσιμο, αλλά την βοήθεια με πνεύμα διακρίσεως. Αυτή είναι και η μεγαλύτερη αρετή, η διάκριση. Η αγάπη, δεν είναι αρετή, είναι ιδιότητα του θεού, την οποία προσπαθούμε να φτάσουμε μέχρι του σημείου μιας αρετής. Αντίθετα προς αυτήν (την διάκριση), η μεγαλύτερη αμαρτία είναι η υπερηφάνεια, επειδή από αυτήν γεννιόνται όλες οι άλλες αμαρτίες.  
> 
> Αφού έχεις διαβάσει τέτοια πράγματα, σε εδάφιο με λόγια του Ιησού όπως ισχυρίζεσαι, γράψε και το εδάφιο για να μορφωθώ κι εγώ.


γεια σου αυτη τη στιγμη διαβαζω ενα βιβλιο μιας συγγραφέως που αναλυει καποια εδαφια του Ιησου μεσω των μαθητων του, θελοντας να αποδειξει οτι η αμαρτια σαυτο τον κοσμο ειναι αναποφευκτη με την εννοια οτι αν κανεις κατι καλο θα λαβεις κατι κακο αναγκαστικα......χωρις φυσικα να σημαινει οτι δεν πρεπει να προσφερουμε βοηθεια αλλα για να μας προβληματισει για τις δυνατοτητες που εχει ο ανθρωπος σε αυτο τον κοσμο να ζησει εντελως μακρια απο την αμαρτια......
συγκεκριμενα λεει το εδαφιο

ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΟ ΘΩΜΑ 'οικουμενικο προγρ.μεταφρ.κοπτικων'
<<14. Ο Ιησους λεει σαυτους......εαν νυστεψετε θα αμαρτησετε ως προς τον εαυτο σας. και εαν προσευχηθειτε θα καταφρονηθειτε. και αν δωσετε ελεημοσυνη θα προκαλεσετε κακο στο πνευμα σας.>>
φυσικα σου ξαναλεω αυτα τα λεει οχι με την εννοια να μην τα κανουμε αλλα για να καταλαβουμε οτι με ολα αυτα υπαρχει και προς τον εαυτο μας μια αμαρτια 

<<ΑΠΟΚΡΥΦΟ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΟ ΙΩΑΝΝΗ<<και εισηλθα εις το μεσον της φυλακης τους που ειναι η φυλακη του σωματος. και ειπα, εκεινος ο οποιος ακουει ας βγει απο τον βαθυ υπνο>>

ΚΑΤΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΗ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΟ
<< επειδη δεν απεστειλε ο Θεος τον Υιον Αυτου εις τον κοσμο δια να κρινει τον κοσμο αλλα δια να σωθει ο κοσμος δια αυτου......οστις πιστευει εις Αυτον δεν κρινεται, οστις ομως δεν πιστευει ειναι ηδη κεκριμενος>>

ΚΑΤΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΗ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΟ
<<το πνευμα ειναι εκεινο που ζωοποιει, η σαρξς δεν ωφελει ουδεν>> (οταν εννοει σαρκα εννοει το σωμα μας το οποιο ειναι αυτο που φερει ουσιαστικα ολες τις αμαρτιες με τα παθη του, τις επιθυμιες του, την κακια του και τον εγωισμο του.....διοτι ετσι ειναι η φυση του ανθρωπου

ΚΑΤΑ ΜΑΡΙΑΜ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΟ
<<ποια ειναι η αμαρτια του κοσμου? ο διδασκαλος απαντησε, δεν υπαρχει αμαρτια. εσεις ειστε που κανετε την αμαρτια να υπαρχει οταν ενεργειτε συμφωνα με τις συνηθειες της φυσης σας.>>

και τελος ενα του Ερμη του Τρισμεγιστου ο οποιος τα ειχε πει ολαυτα πριν πολλες χιλιαδες χρονια........
<<τεκνο μου αν πρωτα δεν μισησεις το σωμα σου δεν θα μπορεσεις να αγαπησεις τον εαυτο σου.και αφου αγαπησεις τον εαυτο σου θα εχεις Νου. ειναι αδυνατον τεκνο μου να ασχολεισαι και με τα δυο, και με τα θνητα και με τα θεια

Γιαυτο και στο κατα Ματθαιον ευαγγελιο λεει
<<ουδεις δυναται δυο κυριους να δουλευει...διοτι ή τον ενα θελει μισησει και τον αλλον θελει αγαπησει, ή εις τον ενα θελει προσκολληθει (οπως λεω εγω τη σημερινη εποχη ειμαστε κολλημενοι στην σαρκα και απεχουμε απο το πνευμα) και τον αλλο θελει καταφρονησει...>>

ΚΑΤΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΗ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΟ
<<και θελετε γνωρισει την αληθεια (οτι η σαρκα δεν οφελει δλδ παρα μονο το πνευμα μας) και η αληθεια θελει σας ελευθερωσει>>

ΚΑΤΑ ΘΩΜΑ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΟ
<<ο Ιησους ειπε, παρεμεινα στο κεντρο του κοσμου και τους αποκαλυφθηκα μεσα στη σαρκα....τους βρηκα ολους μεθυσμενους (δλδ εννοει οτι βρηκε τους ανθρωπους εξαρτημενους απο την υλη και τη σαρκα αντι του πνευματος).δεν υπηρχε κανεις διψασμενος και η ψυχη μου εθλιβη διοτι ειναι τυφλοι μεσα στην καρδια τους. δεν βλεπουν. γυμνοι ηρθαν στον κοσμο γυμνοι θα φυγουν. ετουτη την ωρα ειναι μεθυσμενοι. οταν θα εχουν ξερασει το κρασι τους θα ξαναβρουν το μυαλο τους>>

αυτα ειναι καποια απο τα πιο χρησιμα λογια του Ιησου για εμας σημερα....ετσι οποιος ξυπνησει θα καταλαβει οτι δεν ειναι το νοημα της ζωης το να ασχολειται με το σωμα και τις αισθησεις, αλλα με την καλλιέργεια του πνευματος

----------


## tony_c2018

> γεια σου




 Γεια σου κι εσένα.  

Είναι πολύ θετικό το γεγονός ότι ασχολείσαι με την αναζήτηση, και η αναζήτηση κάποια στιγμή ίσως να φέρει το αποτέλεσμα της. Υπάρχει ωστόσο μια ειδοποιός διαφορά ανάμεσα σ' αυτά που ψάχνεις τώρα και σ' εκείνα που κατέθεσα στην αρχική μου ανάρτηση και αργότερα. Έχω καταθέσει εμπειρία και όχι βιβλιογραφία.  

Προσπαθώ τώρα να φανταστώ πως θα ένοιωσε ο Γαλιλαίος όταν απευθυνόμενος στους ιεροεξεταστές, τους εξήγησε ότι η γη γυρίζει, κι εκείνοι του απάντησαν... «έχουμε βιβλιογραφία».

----------


## marouli66

ναι εχεις δικιο ομως τα ευαγγελια ειναι κατι που πρεπει να λαμβανουμε σοβαρα υποψην μιας και οι μαθητες Του ανελαβαν σαν υποχρεωση να διαδοθουν τα λογια του.......φυσικα και η εμπειρια ειναι το ζητουμενο τα υπολοιπα ειναι στειρα γνωση........
συνεχισε να πιστευεις σε Αυτον και εισαι σε καλα χερια.....και προπαντως μην ξεχνας τον Αγιο προστατη σου ειναι πολυ δυνατος......
σε οποιοδηποτε προβλημα σου θα ειναι παντα κοντα σου......

----------


## ioannis2

Ο τελευταίος που μπήκε εδώ μέσα και ήθελε να βοηθήσει κόσμο στο όνομα της θρησκείας, αποκαλύφθηκε, από συμφορουμίτες, ότι δεν ανήκε στην ΠΕΝΤΗΚΟΣΤΙΑΝΗ ΕΚΚΛΗΣΙΑ, όπως ήταν οι αρχικές υποψίες, αλλά σε κάτι ΑΚΟΜΑ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ. Ο δε σκοπός του ήταν να ΨΑΡΕΨΕΙ ΚΟΣΜΟ!

----------


## marouli66

> Ο τελευταίος που μπήκε εδώ μέσα και ήθελε να βοηθήσει κόσμο στο όνομα της θρησκείας, αποκαλύφθηκε, από συμφορουμίτες, ότι δεν ανήκε στην ΠΕΝΤΗΚΟΣΤΙΑΝΗ ΕΚΚΛΗΣΙΑ, όπως ήταν οι αρχικές υποψίες, αλλά σε κάτι ΑΚΟΜΑ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ. Ο δε σκοπός του ήταν να ΨΑΡΕΨΕΙ ΚΟΣΜΟ!


τι ακριβως εννοεις Ιωαννη......οτι εχουμε καποιο κινητρο???? 
τι κινητρο μπορει να υπαρχει δλδ για πες?

----------


## ioannis2

> τι ακριβως εννοεις Ιωαννη......οτι εχουμε καποιο κινητρο???? 
> τι κινητρο μπορει να υπαρχει δλδ για πες?


Στον tony_c2018 αναφερόμουν, κυρίως λόγω αυτής της απότομης εισόδου του στο φόρουμ.
Πάντως αυτά τα ευαγγέλια τα οποία παραθέτεις (κατά Θωμά, κατά Μαριάμ και Απόκρυφο Ιωάννη) δεν αναγνωρίζονται από την Ορθόδοξη εκκλησία.

----------


## marouli66

> Στον tony_c2018 αναφερόμουν, κυρίως λόγω αυτής της απότομης εισόδου του στο φόρουμ.
> Πάντως αυτά τα ευαγγέλια τα οποία παραθέτεις (κατά Θωμά, κατά Μαριάμ και Απόκρυφο Ιωάννη) δεν αναγνωρίζονται από την Ορθόδοξη εκκλησία.


ιωαννη μου σου λεω ειναι διαστρευλωμενα ολαααα.........το εχω ψαξει πολυ καλα αν θελεις το πιστευεις.......στην εκκλησια οι περισσοτεροι ειναι απατεωνες.....και οι μη απατεωνες πλανημενοι........
ζητησε ποτε αυτος ο ταπεινος ανθρωπος με εναν σχισμενο χιτωνα για καθημερινο του ρουχο που μετα τον θυσιασαν να του κανουν εκκλησια????? και ειδικα με τοσα πλουτη???? ππου θα ξεχρεωναν το χρεος της Ελλαδας????
τα λογια του Χριστου διαστρευλωθηκαν με σκοπο να ταιριαζουν στο κλιμα της χειραγωγησης......ευτυχως ομ,ως ο Θεος ειναι Ελεημονας και Σοφος και η Θεια Χαρη δεν εχει φυγει απο τις εκκλησιες
το μονο που αρκει ειναι να πιστεψουμε σε Αυτον, δεν χρειαζεται να εξομολογηθουμε τις αμαρτιες μας και να νιωθουμε ενοχη........διοτι απο το πρωι που θα ξυπνησεις σαν ανθρωπος που εισαι θα κανεις τοσες αμαρτιες που θα γινεις ψυχαναγκαστικος......καταλαβ ες??? ειναι ατοπο αυτο...........την εξομολογηση θα πρεπει να την κανουν οι παπαδες με τα αισχη που εχουν κανει........

εχεις ακουσει παπα να βριζει????? μια θεια μιας φιλης εχει εναν γειτονα τετοιο και το στομα του βγαζει φωτιες.............

αυτο βεβαια δεν σημαοινει οτι ειναι καλο να ακολουθουμε μυστηρια και Θεια Κοινωνια, αλλα το πιο σημαντικο ειναι να βαλεις τον Χριστο στην καρδια σου............

----------


## tony_c2018

> Ο τελευταίος που μπήκε εδώ μέσα και ήθελε να βοηθήσει κόσμο στο όνομα της θρησκείας, αποκαλύφθηκε, από συμφορουμίτες, ότι δεν ανήκε στην ΠΕΝΤΗΚΟΣΤΙΑΝΗ ΕΚΚΛΗΣΙΑ, όπως ήταν οι αρχικές υποψίες, αλλά σε κάτι ΑΚΟΜΑ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ. Ο δε σκοπός του ήταν να ΨΑΡΕΨΕΙ ΚΟΣΜΟ!



....



> Στον tony_c2018 αναφερόμουν, κυρίως λόγω αυτής της απότομης εισόδου του στο φόρουμ.
> Πάντως αυτά τα ευαγγέλια τα οποία παραθέτεις (κατά Θωμά, κατά Μαριάμ και Απόκρυφο Ιωάννη) δεν αναγνωρίζονται από την Ορθόδοξη εκκλησία.



....
....



> ειναι διαστρευλωμενα ολαααα


 ....



> τα λογια του Χριστου διαστρευλωθηκαν με σκοπο να ταιριαζουν στο κλιμα της χειραγωγησης


 ....



> ευτυχως ομ,ως ο Θεος ειναι Ελεημονας και Σοφος και η Θεια Χαρη δεν εχει φυγει απο τις εκκλησιες


 ....



> αυτο βεβαια δεν σημαοινει οτι ειναι καλο να ακολουθουμε μυστηρια και Θεια Κοινωνια


 ....
* Αλλά αντ' άλλα, της Παρασκευής το γάλα!*

----------


## elis

Απο την πολη ερχομαι και στην κορφη κανελα

----------


## ioannis2

Όλοι στο ίδιο καζάνι βράζετε.

----------


## elis

Ειμαστε βασανισμενοι οτι κι αν σασ ειπαν ολοι

----------


## tony_c2018

> Όλοι στο ίδιο καζάνι βράζετε.



Είμαστε αγαπημένοι και μας έβαλαν στο ίδιο.

----------


## elis

Καλα που το καταλαβεσ οτι ειμαστε αγαπημενοι

----------


## tony_c2018

> Καλα που το καταλαβεσ οτι ειμαστε αγαπημενοι



όποιος δεν μας αγαπάει, να πάει στο καζάνι του

----------


## tony_c2018

> *Τονυ2018, έχεις οικογένεια, παιδιά, εγγόνια, γυναίκα?
> Αν κατάλαβα καλά είσαι πάνω από 90 ετών?*


Ο Ψαράς του φόρουμ...

----------


## marouli66

χαχχαχααχα ρε παιδια σταματηστε και μια πλακα κανουμε εδω χαχαχααχχα
μαρεσει που καθε θεμα ψιλοξεφτυλιζεται

----------


## elis

Αμ δεν ειναι πλακα

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/9RJnP7vfV0c

----------


## elis

Ανακαλυψα την κριτικη οταν ημουν παιδι και παιξαμε πολεμο και μετα ανακαλυψα την ελευθερη αγορα κι ηρθε η κορη μου να μου πει οτι ετρωγα λεφτα και παιξαμε πολεμο και μετα ανακαλυψα κατι βοηθητικο για τα ψυχολογικα και παιξαμε πολεμο μετα εκανα κατι σχεδια για αυτοκινητα τελοσ παντων συνολο 22 δισ και παιζουμε πολεμο βρηκα και την κορη μου τι αλλο να ζητησω

----------


## elis

Η κορη μου με λεει κουτσομπολη

----------


## elis

Τον πατερα μου πριν τον αγαπησω τον εκρινα το ιδιο και την κορη μου την κρινω κ λεω οτι ειναι υπεροχη

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/q1jzwV_s8_Y

----------


## elis

Τα παιδια δεν εκτιμανε τιποτα

----------

